# how to fix the crack on table



## Jennabutala (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a crack on my wooden table made up of oak, can anybody tell me how to fix it?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Jennabutala said:


> I got a crack on my wooden table made up of oak, can anybody tell me how to fix it?


a little more info needed a picture would be nice also ? del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jennabutala

1st. you need to stop the crack and try and pull it back in place.,,they make a repair kit like below, I think I saw one at Rockler...

========



Jennabutala said:


> I got a crack on my wooden table made up of oak, can anybody tell me how to fix it?


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

The Japanese/American master, George Nakashima used "butterflies" as shown in the picture.


----------

